# Grain Wagon for salt storage?



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

I have been in the snow removal scene for ten years or so, so I know bulk salt is a much better way to go. Up until last year, we have gotten by with bagged an a tailgate spreader with no problems. Last year we got an account that requires depending on conditions 1,000-1,500 ponds. The route I run salting usually will run through 2,500 pounds. It’s not terrible, but when 10 degrees with the wind blowing 20+ it gets to be a pain. As far as my question, has anyone ever used a grain wagon for salt storage? I have a way to load it from the wagon, I just don’t have an area that I could bring bulk in an dump it on our lot. Spoke with a gentleman a while back that said that’s how he’s done it for some time an had no problems getting salt out of the wagon, even if it was salt from the year before. Hoping to get some insight from you guys that may have done this in the past or possibly still doing it. 
Thanks.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Boss cubes 

A lot of smaller contractors around my area have a sea can even if only a 20' one and load it with bulk, lock it up and thats that. Think many just rent them for$100 a month. They put a second can beside and put blowers,tractor, bobcat etc in that. Fairly compact, fairly secure, neat and not that expensive.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

can you buy from another local contractor that has bulk?


----------



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> can you buy from another local contractor that has bulk?


Yes, the place I go to now has bulk. It is only a few miles up the road from the shop, so pulling a wagon up there would be no problem.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so why not consider a spreader in the bed and load 1 ton or so when you need it?


----------



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> so why not consider a spreader in the bed and load 1 ton or so when you need it?


I have considered that. The only problem I see with that, this dealer is only open 8-5. They do not stay open during a snow event so after I run through that load I am out until they open again. An I'm sure you know just like I do, there are many occasions during a snow event that You have to run the route twice maybe more depending on conditions. I always have at least three ton at the shop just Incase an event like that should occur.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i meant a local contractor that has bulk that will let you load as needed...might cost $100 a ton but easier in the long run

where are you at?


----------



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> i meant a local contractor that has bulk that will let you load as needed...might cost $100 a ton but easier in the long run
> 
> where are you at?


Oh I see what your saying, there's only one around my area I could do that. Not sure what there price would be, I'll have to check into that. Thanks.


----------



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

Rs5175 said:


> Oh I see what your saying, there's only one around my area I could do that. Not sure what there price would be, I'll have to check into that. Thanks.


Im still curious if anyone has used a grain wagon for storage though and how it worked.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you talking about a gravity box? I think the salt would freeze in there just like it does in the spreader if you leave it.


----------



## Rs5175 (May 5, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Are you talking about a gravity box? I think the salt would freeze in there just like it does in the spreader if you leave it.


Yes, gravity wagon/box grain cart whatever you wanna call it. That's what I would think as well, I was just wondering if anyone else has used this method before and what their results and feelings were about it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Unless you have completely dry material, it will freeze together and you will have a giant block of crap.

I had this idea back some time but using an old grain bin that was on my property to store my salt... 

I tried it on a much smaller scale and was very glad that I did not bring it to the full scale as it would have taken a tanker of windshield fluid to make it useful again...


----------



## SnowPro86 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have been kicking the gravity wagon idea around. If you got one with factory tarp/cover and the auger as shown in picture I think it would be amazing. I am concerned about salt freezing. Thoughts??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you don’t keep it in a heated shop you will be totally screwed when you need to load out of the wagon. You don’t have an account you can put a 20’ sea container on with a skid steer? Or a place to do that wherever you’ve got the room to keep a gravity wagon?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have had dry salt in my shed freeze up in a 60 tonne pile. I couldn’t imagine trying to get that out of a grain wagon. Salt draws moisture from the air. One rainy humid day is enough that when the temps drop it will be frozen. An open pile at least can be broken apart with a loader, confine it to a flow system and I think you’ll be screwed, unless that flow system has a grinder the likes of a car crusher plant.
Hmmmm.


----------



## SnowPro86 (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for feedback. I keep going back to shipping container option as well. Next season we will be switching to bulk from bagged. Just trying to think outside the box a little. A frozen 15 ton salt
Block in a metal cart doesn’t sound like a good time though.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It took a loader to break up the 2' of solid frozen salt when the temps dropped last weekend. Skid steer just bounced off of it. That salt was crap, and was from another pile that didn't get covered during a rain event, but that gives an idea of how hard frozen salt can be.

I would go sea container or just pile it and tarp it. I wouldn't even consider a container that you try to get salt from a small hole, or something you can't get a skid steer to...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If it works once I will be surprised. I am 100% positive that it will screw you at one point or another.

As said above, you are going to have a block of crap that you will be breaking up with a chipping gun sooner or later.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> If it works once I will be surprised. I am 100% positive that it will screw you at one point or another.
> 
> As said above, you are going to have a block of crap that you will be breaking up with a chipping gun sooner or later.


 I agree even if it worked 2 times it's still a bad idea and will fail. Sometime you got to start with the simplest things.

If you got room for the wagon I think I could pile up 25 - 30 ton in that space and tarp. Good Luck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And also for the OP

Google hygroscopic.

This will help to explain why the salt will become a big block. Salt is hygroscopic.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The only way I could see a wagon being beneficial is if you only had 1 machine to load but needed it elsewhere, you only needed 1 wagon per event with a little to spare, you stuck heat trace all over the wagon and still had it in a heated shop, and you enjoy tedious things like chipping frozen salt.
And if you still think it will work remember you still either have a machine run it or convert to electric in which 3 phase would be the most practical way if it's available where you're at. If it's not, phase converters are expensive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Op, Furthermore you think filling that spreader in freezing weather and wind blowing wait till you got to deal with frozen salt. What a freaken nightmare.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A grain wagon has merit over a shipping container due to being easy to move but fundementally they are the same with the exception of the grain wagon being a hopper on wheels. They’re both noninsulated steel containers and in theroy have the same issues with freezing up, so what’s the diference? Is it the shipping container is closer to the ground and cold air isn’t circulating around it as mulch as the grain wagon?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You can get shipping containers that are insulated but it wouldn't matter. They also seal very well from the weather, but that becomes a moot point when you open it. You can drive a loader into a shipping container, not a grain wagon.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> You can get shipping containers that are insulated but it wouldn't matter. They also seal very well from the weather, but that becomes a moot point when you open it. You can drive a loader into a shipping container, not a grain wagon.


Sealing tight also traps moisture due to condisation from any moisture that was in the salt from the get go and trapping moisture when the doors have been opened. 
A grain wagon could be a better option providing the wagon is stored indoors and never sees a freeze.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> A grain wagon has merit over a shipping container due to being easy to move but fundementally they are the same with the exception of the grain wagon being a hopper on wheels. They're both noninsulated steel containers and in theroy have the same issues with freezing up, so what's the diference? Is it the shipping container is closer to the ground and cold air isn't circulating around it as mulch as the grain wagon?


You can drive a skid into a container. That will

Unless I'm thinking of something different, you can't get a machine into a grain wagon


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> You can drive a skid into a container. That will
> 
> Unless I'm thinking of something different, you can't get a machine into a grain wagon


Correct you can't use a loader in a grain wagon. But you can easily roll it into a shop to prevent freezing providing it's not on site.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Sealing tight also traps moisture due to condisation from any moisture that was in the salt from the get go and trapping moisture when the doors have been opened.
> A grain wagon could be a better option providing the wagon is stored indoors and never sees a freeze.


and providing you start with dry salt...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> and providing you start with dry salt...


Toss in going in/oot of the container during a storm and tracking in snow that will eventually melt and adding moisture to the inside of the container.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've had water dang near pouring oof the roofs of my storage containers, strictly from condensation. 

I just don't see this working no matter what.


----------

